# peggio che andar di notte. fratello facocero



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il sommo ormai è in delirio globale.
Oggi si è confrontato con mio fratello ed è uscito che la sua "fidanzata"  ha lasciato il marito per lui.
Cioè. Quel coglione di mio fratello si è innamorato della tipa, sposata con bimbo piccolo e...

Madonna. Sono raccapricciata.
Ho il fratello facocero.
E anche deficiente.
Spero di sbagliarmi ma lui lascerà pure questa come ha fatto con tutte le altre.
Una morte annunciata.

Povero mio padre.


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ho letto dopo mannaggia,  quindi tuo fratello!

Certo che se si conoscono da poco e' un problema.  Mah!


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata;bt10485 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho letto dopo mannaggia,  quindi tuo fratello!
> 
> Certo che se si conoscono da poco e' un problema.  Mah!


Sarebbe un problema anche se si conoscessero da molto.
Mio fratello è l' immaturità fatta a persona ed è talmente viziato dalla stronza che al pprimo problema molla il colpo.
E quando gli sarà passata la scimmia da innamoramento e comincerà a cambiare pannolini e a scopare meno...
Saranno grossi. Grossi problemi.



Che imbecille è stato.


----------



## Dalida (27 Dicembre 2014)

tebe, capisco il momento drama, che poi è acuito dalla rottura di palle natalizia [a me quest'anno è andata anche abbastanza di lusso se vediamo agli anni precedenti].
le preoccupazioni di tuo padre sono lecite e tuo fratello-facocero e tizia separata sono irresponsabili, però ti dico un paio d'anni fa una carissima amica, quasi come una sorella, mi ha detto che stava frequentando un uomo neoseparato con figli appresso.
là per là la presero tutti un po' male, me compresa, ma poi le cose si sono normalizzate, loro sono insieme e sembrano molto uniti.

mi rendo pure conto che non è proprio la stessa stessa cosa, è giusto per ricordarti che a caldo tutto sembra enorme, poi col tempo si sgonfia.
già il 7 di gennaio si sentiranno tutti meglio!


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2014)

ma quale fratello facocero...stai per diventare zia, che figata
speriamo che sia femmina, io adoro le mie ziette


----------

